# Just bought 2012 cruse rs white. new.



## thormxkid (Nov 19, 2012)

just wanted to say hi, and post a few pics of the car. did a few mods first day we got it. de-badged, black emblems and weather tech floor liners...

will be adding fiberglass sub box (soon).
tinted windows maybe.

heres some pic's of the car and few of other car and bike might have gotten in there too.
some are before i blacked out and debadged


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on the your new Cruze LTZ RS. Also nice pics.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats on your cruze and welcome to CT. The black looks really nice on the white.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Luv the pics! Congrats on your fresh ride and welcome!:goodjob:


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome to CruzeTalk! Love the new ride and congrats!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Congrats on your new Cruze!! It looks fresh!!

Are you from the GTA?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice, welcome to the forum.


----------



## thormxkid (Nov 19, 2012)

nope about 4 hrs away


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

nice car!!


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

congrats and welcome!


----------



## chevyguylt1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Good looking car. Lets not do the same ****! HAHA


----------

